# When do you think OS X 10.2.1 will come out?



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

Since we're all waiting in so much anticipation of OS X 10.2, I thought I'd start a poll/contest about when people think OS X 10.2.1 will come out.

Post the EXACT day you think OS X 10.2.1 will come out.  If you get the exact day right (and I will check back in this thread when it comes out), I will offer to buy you a beverage and a pastry (not to exceed $5).  When/where/how we meet will be arranged after a winner is found.

Since Mac OS X 10.2 will probably be released at a big Mac event, I didn't want to do that, because there was a higher chance of someone guessing the exact day.  And there's a good chance of an OS X 10.2.1 update coming out after 10.2 (an OS X 10.1.4 update is not as likely), so I thought it would be a good build.

OFFICIAL RULES:

1.  You must be a registered member of the MacOSX.com web board.

2.  You must make a post IN THIS THREAD of when you think the OS X 10.2.1 update (an OS X system update from Apple Computer, Inc.) will come out.  Posts must include the day, month, and year.

3.  The date that you post must be written out.  For example, the correct format is "February 29, 2004."  This will prevent ambiguities depending on the format of the date in your country. 

4.  I can exercise rule #3 to the full potential, or I can minimally enforce it.  It is at my (simX) discretion as to if a posting is acceptable or not.

5.  Your first post that contains the date you think the OS X 10.2.1 update will be released is the only one that will count (admins, no messing with the posts!  ).  Any further posts in this thread will be ignored.

6.  Entries that are made in the 24 hours immediately before the release of the update will be invalidated.  Therefore you should post as early as possible.

8.  The time of the release of the update is in the time zone of Apple Headquarters, which is Pacific Standard Time.  For example, at the time of this posting, it is around 5:20 PM on 4/3/02.

9.  If there are multiple winners, the registered member who posted FIRST will be the winner.  No duplicate winners will be allowed.

10.  If you are the winner, I will offer you a pastry and a beverage, to be valued at no more than $5 (that's AMERICAN dollars).  I am to buy the food items for you while you are present.  No money (or food) will be sent through the mail.

11.  The prize for winning this contest will never expire.  If you can prove you were the winning member of the MacOSX.com board 100 years from now and you still have not claimed it, I will be happy to buy you a pastry and a beverage (if such things as money, pastries, and beverages exist).

12.  It is at my (simX) discretion to change, update, or invalidate  any, all, or none of these rules.  It is also at my discretion to add any new rules that will help facilitate the contest.  I (simX) may also choose to not give the prize to the winner if I am in dire need of the $5, if I am unable to physically buy you the food, or in any other circumstances that I deem acceptable.

13.  The webmaster of the MacOSX.com web board and any other admin have the right to cancel this contest and delete this thread if (s)he wishes.  (With that said, I hope that they will allow it to continue, if possible.)

14.  I (simX) will not be held responsible for any problems that arise from you participating in this contest.  If you develop medical conditions because of this thread, you are the only one responsible. 

15.  Any rules posted in any other post other than this one shall not be honored.  If I decide to update, change, add, or delete a rule, it will be done in this post, and an update notification will be posted.  Ignore any other rules except the one in this post.

16.  If there is no winner (no registered member guesses the exact day), then no prize will be offered.

17.  Any posts that have the "edited" notification at the bottom of the post are automatically invalidated.

18.  I (simX) will be allowed to participate, as long as I post my expected date of release of OS X 10.1.2 on Wednesday, April 3, 2002, Apple HQ time.

19.  Any entry in which the registered member is found to have had inside information on the update will be invalidated.

20.  The release of the OS X 10.2.1 update will be decided by me (simX).

RULES UPDATED:  Rule #7 (about 12 AM being the start of the day) was deleted, and Rule #6 updated to say that all posts made in the 24-hour period immediately before the release of the update will be invalidated.  Rule #20 added, to say that the actual time of release of the update will be decided by me (simX).


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

A beverage and a pasty? How about some software that you make for the winner?

Now that'll be a *real* contest.


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey, you never know.  In 3 months, I might change the rules so that the prize is a dual 1.5 GHz G5.


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

This is my guess:  September 4, 2002.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Either in July, or like 10.1 where it is announced in July and releaced in September/Augest


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm gonna guess August 17, 2002.


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

divibisan: You DID read 10.2*.1*, right?

And where are all the other entries?  Sheesh.  People don't know how to have fun around here.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

Friday

They'll rush release 10.2 on April 4, 2002

with major updates (10.2.1) on friday (April 5, 2002)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

> And where are all the other entries? Sheesh. People don't know how to have fun around here.


Ah, I think it's the 50 bazillion rules that scare people off.  

I was wondering -- are you the sort of person who reads all of the rules for a contest before entering?  Or perhaps you thought you won, but someone pointed out a rule that you had overlooked and you didn't really win... No?  

So what do you do if you win?  Buy yourself a pastry and beverage?  I'd think that you'd want to up the prize in that case.  "But I _have_ to buy a dual G5 -- I won my contest" 

Anyway.  I think that 10.2.1 will be released after 10.2 but before 10.2.2.


Oh, you wanted specific dates?    OK, so I'll guess...
October 1st.  It'd be very appropriate for my birthday...


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 4, 2002)

July 30th. Just a wild guess!

HEHE!

-B


----------



## alexrd (Apr 4, 2002)

hmm..... let's go with 08/26.

(that's 26/08 for those accross the pond).

-alex.


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2002)

somewhere in the very near future... 

july 4.

remember... just a guess


----------



## sithious (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Friday
> 
> They'll rush release 10.2 on April 4, 2002
> ...




rofl, blingbling, i sure hope you win!  

okay, here's my wild, uninformed guess: november 3rd, 2002 ...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

September 11th, 2002


----------



## themacko (Apr 4, 2002)

August 19, 2002

I think the prize should be a personalized version of MUG.


----------



## simX (Apr 4, 2002)

Hmm, true.  I might toss that in the mix. 

Of course, MUG might be obsolete when OS X 10.2 comes out, but lets hope not.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 4, 2002)

June 13, 2002 10:47 a.m.

I think 10.2 will be out next month


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes, but the question is when will 10.2*.1* come out?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes. I know. And next month is not June.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

OK, but you originally said 10.2 -- so I was jes' chekin'.  

Sorry -- I got confused.  I'm not confused (about this, anyway) any more.


----------



## simX (Apr 5, 2002)

OK this is just plain pathetic.  We have over 7000 members on these boards, and I get just over 10 guesses.  That's less than one fifth of one percent of the members on the board.

Surely you people can take 5 seconds to try and get $5 out of me.   Sheesh!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

At unix timestamp 1035453600.


----------



## dricci (Apr 5, 2002)

July 4th, 1776.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

If we are in fact talking about 10.2.1 and not 10.2 by itself, I think it would be (totally random date) November 24th.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 5, 2002)

August 21, 2002, Apple HQ time.
I think 10.2 will be first previewed at WWDC and then relased at MWNY in July. Then, a month later, the 10.2.1 update.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

SimX, I think that the claiming of the prize (as tempting as a pastry and beverage sound right now  ) is a little difficult for most members.  For instance:


> 10.  If you are the winner, I will offer you a pastry and a beverage, to be valued at no more than $5 (that's AMERICAN dollars).  I am to buy the food items for you while you are present. No money (or food) will be sent through the mail.


How many members are in the Bay Area?  The rest of us are out of luck.  I may or may not travel to the bay area in the future.  It's not that far from Tucson.  But I'm certainly not going to go out of my way to claim a $5 prize....


----------



## dlookus (Apr 5, 2002)

How about a pizza?
A lot of the chains are online now. maybe you can order it from your computer and have it sent to say.... Princeton?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 5, 2002)

Hmm..I can only agree with dlookus, send a pizza to the winner (I'm from Denmark) 

My guess: August 18, 2002


----------



## simX (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, I thought about that.  I just didn't want people to get on my case for not sending them $5 through the mail (which would be kinda stupid, depending on the cost of mailing it).

I could do a pizza thing, but how many pizza deliverers are online in Europe?

Maybe the easiest thing would be to offer a personalized copy of MUG. 

In any case, I'll probably change the rule sometime soon, and it still doesn't hurt any of you to guess anyway.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 5, 2002)

the winner can get a free copy of mac os 10.2


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

'scuse the ignorance -- but what is MUG?

And my first post said October 1st.  Can I take it as implied that I mean October 1st, 2002?


----------



## simX (Jun 21, 2002)

I thought I'd revive this thread.  I plan to update the rules just a teeny bit to change the prize to have the option of a personalized version of MUG (Memory Usage Getter, see my sig).  I also plan to make the contest be closed when OS X 10.2 is out, and allow 10.2.1 to mean 10.5.1 if Apple decides to name the update that.

The only problem is that I can't edit the post because of some weird time limit.  Ed or any other moderator, can you contact me about this?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 22, 2002)

Ooh, MUG is cool!

I'll say... October 3rd, 2002. I read the rules 
BTW simX, don't you mean 10.1.6? for the one thats unlikely? I believe 10.1.4 was out when you first posted that 

Oh good, im in SF BA


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Ok. Then, if you'll give me just a copy of MUG, i'll guess. I'll guess

October 22, 2002


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 23, 2002)

August 22, 2002.


----------



## edX (Jun 23, 2002)

aug 9, 2002  (then it would be my bday present )


----------

